# Best bit to help with a TWH and collection



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The problem isn't with the bit, it's with his training. He needs to stay in the snaffle and go back to the basics of learning how to give to pressure and stay soft. If the training isn't there, then it won't matter what bit you put on him, you'll never get the gait you desire.


----------



## Chelseafar (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks! Any other advice on going back to basics?


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Is he gaiting at all, or just pacing? 

If he is pacey, its likely that he isn't using his back much if at all. It would be very difficult to tell why or how to change it as there are just so many variables with these gaited horses!

But, not collecting off the snaffle is no reason to change his bit. IMO, if he can't yet collect in a snaffle, he's not ready to switch to a bigger bit.


----------



## Chelseafar (Jul 10, 2012)

He does gait. ONLY the flat walk though. :/ I can't get him to go faster once I do collect him and move him onto the bit. He takes shorter steps as well. Not all the time but it does happen. He does collect, he becomes rounded and supple just doesn't go faster and has virtually no overstride.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

TWH's were meant to use their heads when doing the running walk, instead of being collected as a Saddlebred is.

Which is why they nod. It is part and parcel of their movement.

You'd be better off letting him do that, instead of collecting him.


----------



## Chelseafar (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh I know he's supposed to nod and he does but from what I read there is still supposed to be some collection/him being on the bit and rounded. Not like an arabian or qh just the nose coming in a bit. The nod should still be prominent. If I just let him do whatever he's very hallow backed and will only pace. 

I think switching back to the snaffle will help with the heaviness I jsut don't know how to keep him from throwing his head at the canter/lope. I really feel if we could master the on the bit part when changing gaits it would help tremendously. Then there is the fact he won't go faster when collected. lol


----------



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

I ride and train my walkers in a tom thumb. As far as collection in any of the intermediate gaits faster than a flat walk i assume you are talking running walk (I hope your not trying to push him into a rack collected) he is going to need alot of conditioning.Push him up into the bridle going up a hill if you can that will help get them to engage the hind end bettter. Only keep him colleted like this for a few steps at first them let him out. You can gradually go longer and linger but dont ask for too much too fast.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Chelseafar said:


> He does gait. ONLY the flat walk though. :/ I can't get him to go faster once I do collect him and move him onto the bit. He takes shorter steps as well. Not all the time but it does happen. He does collect, he becomes rounded and supple just doesn't go faster and has virtually no overstride.


If he's taking shorter steps instead of allowing his legs to stride underneath of himself, I'd take it that he does not really understand what you're asking for when you ask for collection. If he simply takes shorter steps, he's not collected. 

He sounds like he is confused, and that perhaps you are thinking about the bit too much. Collection has to come from behind, and the bit should not matter- as long as he responds and is soft and accepting of it. 

If I were you, I'd work him in a longer frame until he has the muscle strength to be able to do what you ask. Just do some relaxed trail riding- practice your gaiting at different speeds and such, do hill work as someone suggested. It just takes time to establish those muscles


----------

